# Boot-Partition zerlegt



## oneof6 (26. November 2012)

Hi Board,

ich hab' mal eine Frage an die Unix Fraktion! 

Folgendes ist mir passiert:
Ich habe einen Linux-Proxy Server. Durch ein Backup der Festplatte (Clone) wurde leider die Boot-Partition des Quell-Laufwerks verändert. Schon hier verstehe ich nicht, warum der Clone eines Laufwerks überhaupt Dateien auf der Quelle verändert? Naja, nachdem ich die Quellplatte wieder in den Rechner gebaut habe, blieb dieser beim Booten mit der Aussagekräftigen Meldung "Grub Harddisk Error" hängen. Nach vielen Google-Suchanfragen hab' ich dann also den Grub neuinstalliert "Knoppix Live CD -> Boot Patition gemountet -> grub-install /dev/hda". Jetzt komm' ich nach dem Booten auf die "Grub minimal bash", hier kann ich jetzt mit dem Befehl:
"grub>configfile /grub/grub.conf" das System korrekt starten.

Meine Frage ist jetzt, wie kann ich dem Grub sagen, dass er das System mit dieser conf booten soll ohne dass ich das bei jedem Neustart von Hand machen muss. Ich hoffe ihr habt da die ein oder andere Idee!

Gruß,
OneOf6


----------



## deepthroat (26. November 2012)

Hi.

Wenn du die Datei grub.cfg nennst, sollte grub diese automatisch laden.


----------



## oneof6 (26. November 2012)

Ahh OK,

das werd' ich mal versuchen, thx!


----------



## genodeftest (26. November 2012)

An sonsten: einfach Grub von der aktuell installierten Distribution aus aktualisieren. Unter Ubuntu z.B. update-grub, unter anderen einfach mal ins manpage von grub schauen.


----------

